# Psychz/Photon VPS Question



## Izaya (Jan 4, 2016)

As of now they are on our short list. We're running a forum, how is Photon VPS(PSYCHZ NETWORK) as a company?


I am liking the pricing and I am looking for good support and uptime for a Managed VPS.


----------



## drmike (Jan 4, 2016)

I know we have providers here using them as their upstream.


Lately I am hearing good mostly.   Some issues with filtering out in LAX - probably blips in service under attacks.


Psychz has been aggressive with their pricing since late summer.  Decent deals.


----------



## SSDBlaze (Jan 12, 2016)

I have heard great things about their Dallas Location. Not much about LAX


----------



## AlbaHost (Jan 13, 2016)

Their ddos protection is really great.


----------



## Stevensst (Jan 13, 2016)

I think that their price are very affordable, considering they often throw in 20gbps DDOS for free in their "promotions". Many reputable VPS provider also use them so I am guessing they are pretty good.


Wouldn't hesitate if I ever need a DDOS protected US server.


----------



## ioZoom (Jan 13, 2016)

We're colocated at Psychz LA and haven't had any issues with the network. Can't comment on Photon and don't know if it's separate support techs that work that division or not but Psychz LA have been responsive.


----------



## MeltedLux (Jan 26, 2016)

drmike said:


> I know we have providers here using them as their upstream.
> 
> 
> Lately I am hearing good mostly.   Some issues with filtering out in LAX - probably blips in service under attacks.
> ...



According to William the mitigation system in LAX (nsfocus) should soon be replaced with their own in house mitigation after a successful run in Ashburn.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Jan 26, 2016)

They're very aggressively priced and provide a decent service. Please note that their LA location will provide you with the best general network blend and capacity; Dallas and Ashburn are based on 2 carriers each, Zayo (Abovenet) and GTT (Tinet ASN). If the best network performance is a high priority, you may consider looking elsewhere.


The DDoS protection does decently, both from personal testing and widespread usage of the brand in general. If you're looking for excellent pricing and great value, they're at least certainly worth your time to get a quote.


----------



## MikeA (Jan 27, 2016)

OSTKCabal said:


> They're very aggressively priced and provide a decent service. Please note that their LA location will provide you with the best general network blend and capacity; Dallas and Ashburn are based on 2 carriers each, Zayo (Abovenet) and GTT (Tinet ASN). If the best network performance is a high priority, you may consider looking elsewhere.
> 
> 
> The DDoS protection does decently, both from personal testing and widespread usage of the brand in general. If you're looking for excellent pricing and great value, they're at least certainly worth your time to get a quote.



First relatively good thing I've seen you say about a large provider publicly in a while.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Jan 27, 2016)

MikeA said:


> First relatively good thing I've seen you say about a large provider publicly in a while.



So kind of you to chime in, Mikey.


I'm generally not afraid of saying how I feel, and many of my criticisms of providers like OVH come from both personal experience and complaints I see plastered all over the 'net. They're certainly verifiable with a bit of research and, in many cases, common sense.


That being said, I'm also not afraid to recommend other providers, especially if we can't reasonably provide the service to the user's expectations - for example, when they want a fully managed server, or live in the EU and have a lot of EU players/users (as our primary business is gaming), as two of our most common reasons. Want a really good VPS? We can provide them, but only in one location. If you want a really good VPS in other locations, I'd generally say go for RamNode, BuyVM, or DigitalOcean. Need on-site ddos protection instead of the reroute-based system we have in place? Okay! Go with Psychz, Intreppid, or OVH (if OVH happens to match your location, network, and support needs).


----------



## drmike (Jan 27, 2016)

WE are a critical lot here and that's part of the charm.  


Little flies or is freely let to fly when providers choke and deserve to be belted for selling junk.   Something junk that needs belted currently is that RTO company in the Carolinas.... Ho hum, when I find a minute


----------

